# Ophiopogon Kyoto



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Another month or two and it'll be half dead. If it truly is mondo grass feel the leaves and the base where the leaves and roots start and connect. Mondo grass has a very thick wax coating on its leaves that dissolves underwater. The leaves should feel overly rough and bare. You should see browning at the tips real soon if you have not already.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> Another month or two and it'll be half dead. If it truly is mondo grass feel the leaves and the base where the leaves and roots start and connect. Mondo grass has a very thick wax coating on its leaves that dissolves underwater. The leaves should feel overly rough and bare. You should see browning at the tips real soon if you have not already.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's a nice plant ,I wouldn't mind getting another one if it'll last me 3 months.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Why don't you get a plant that's suitable for being submerged? Dwarf sagittaria is pretty common, and looks reasonably similar. Fairly easy to grow too


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Why don't you get a plant that's suitable for being submerged? Dwarf sagittaria is pretty common, and looks reasonably similar. Fairly easy to grow too


great idea,thanx


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

C. Helferi is also a great substitute for a grass like plant but requires more lighting.


----------

